# We have a foal but NO milk - advice?



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

The vet should have colostrum. Then you should have an iGg test done.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

The vet does not have equine colostrum and the iGg needs to be done after 24hrs, where upon a plasma transfer is the option.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Colostrum is the primary concern. Is there a hormone shot that the vet can give to help the mare with milk production?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Mare should have been given a shot of Oxytocin immediately. Now is better than none.

Mare should be given Domperidone paste as per directions -- I think 2 x daily until milk comes in. Comes in a tube like dewormer. This stuff stimulates pro-lactin and will make a maiden feely produce milk, -- but it can take several days to it.

There is an oral form of the IgG supplement that can be given instead of the IV form but must be given within 12 hours to be absorbed. It is great stuff. It works just like natural colostrum. Any large equine center near you should have it.

The yellowish stuff with no milk present sounds like the mare had access to Fescue grass or hay. That is how aglactic mares look that have been on fescue. The stuff in their bag looks like honey and is almost as sticky. It has NO feed value and NO antibodies in it and foals that only nurse it die. 

The Domperidone brings in milk but also no antibodies. If Oxytocin brings in milk, it is also doubtful that the foal would get any antibodies, now.

Call any serious TB or other breeders in your area. We almost all keep frozen colostrum from previous years. Colostrum should be ingested before 12 hours and always before 24 hours. The foal can only get antibodies from IV plasma, normal horse serum or IV IgG solution after that 12-24 hour window.

This is an emergency. Find out if your pasture or hay has any fescue in it. Get the mare off of that feed source immediately. If you do not know or can't find out, get her off the hay you are feeding her and get a good legume hay and/or timothy. Do not trust any other grass or hay.


----------



## MsCuriosity (Apr 20, 2015)

Hope things work out... please keep up updated!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks.
I agree Cherie. The local vets that I was working with did not think that she needed Oxcytocin or Domperidone. (!!?!) I kept bringing it up as that is what I saw all over online! One thought milk would eventually come on its own, the other thought these things wouldn't work since she was letting the goop down, it just wasn't colostrum and said this wouldn't turn it to colostrum.
She has not had fescue so the best guess is that she foaled early due to a huge, all day system of bad Thunderstorms and it took time for her to catch up.
She never did make anything that looked like colostrum, it was all "serum" like a mare would have in the weeks prior to foaling. Early this morning it changed over to a very thin milk. I hauled the mare and foal to a much better vet, sick of the opinions that I was getting here, for an IgG. Much to everyones surprise, she came back in the normal range and does not need plasma. 
Mom still has a very small udder but is producing enough milk. Even though its thin, watery and still not the norm. Everything should work out, no idea why she is doing this. We now have Oxcytocin on hand and will pick up Domperidone prior to any future foalings.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Glad things are looking up. And that foal, what an absolute cutie!!♡♡
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

You should have posted a "TOO MUCH CUTENESS" alert before the pictures!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Glad everything worked out OK.

Did the filly ever get colostrum? I would be concerned about that.

I am also concerned about the vets you have access too :/. Not a foaling expert but that's not something you just "wait and see" on.

Had an ewe retain a stillborn fetus post lambing (that lamb was just fine, it was weird). Gave oxytocin to try to stimulate labor.

Had an ewe lamb with no milk and no signs of milk. Didn't bother with the ewe, ran to the store and grabbed colostrum (then later found we had a whole bunch in the basement..)

You just can't wait and there were several options and sounds like none were tried (and it's weird the vet wouldn't have colostrum..) Definitely a situation I would want them to be more proactive on.

Anyhow. Baby is fine. And SOOOO Cute!! You need to start another thread for those two!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Yogiwick - Uhhh, You're not the only one concerned with the vets that we have locally. Try living with them, loosing a horse to them, loosing another horse just because they TUBED her (horribly- should have been standard procedure), treating "just a wound" that turned out to be a bone chip etc etc etc... Any lameness this guy is called for is "probably an abscess, give it two weeks" You'll find that I have a lot of "vet" threads. I call the local vet if we need to get meds which they may or may not... have on hand, get ahold of the vet that I haul to (2.5hrs away) and then post on forums to see what I could do in the mean time, or for ideas to TELL my local vet to try (which, like with this filly usually results in a "No, nope I don't think that will help..." or what to get, so that I can try. Its fun.... ... ... Ugh.

The filly was hauled to the equine hospital for blood work which showed good antibodies so no plasma was needed. That vet and I feel like whatever this mare was producing was not good colostrum but, she checked out OK and is home, happy and doing just fine.
And for any future mares that come in foal, I will be ordering these things so that they are fresh and on hand.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Man I really love my vet(s)!! :/

Glad she's doing well...

More pictures?? XD


----------

